
Using C# interface explicit imlementation for creating a builder class - goorion
http://foreverframe.net/using-interface-explicit-imlementation-for-creating-a-builder-class/
======
yawgmoth
This article is quite good, it might get more traction if the title were
related to the actual content - the reusable buildup of microservices.

